# Hi everyone



## littlevohn (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi every one I'm just wanting today hi. I am a new silkie breeder in Louisa Va., and I'm new at the whole silkie thing. If you have any advise please feel free to say so thanks and once more hello


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! Welcome aboard. We're glad to have you join us.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welome. i have a silkie and they are great birds.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

About the only thing different about raising Silkies is that the bearded should not free range without supervision.

I raised show Silkies for years before I got out a little over a year ago.


----------

